# Silhouettes of trees for scroll sawing.



## woodlover (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,
I am looking for silhouettes of trees that would work out for scroll saw cutting. If anyone has any patterens or knows of places to find them I woud appreciate any help. Either free ones or am also willing to pay for them if they would work out for what I want to do. Thanks for your help with this I have had 3 neck surgeries in the last year and want to get back into woodworking again but want to start out with scroll saw projects as they don't weigh much and it is something that I can do. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you looked at google images?
Most will not work as patterns but I saw a few that I think would.
Happy to hear you are doing well enough to get back in the shop.


----------



## Ply (Mar 21, 2013)

Try here…literally thousands of free patterns..

http://www.free4allscrollsawpatterns.com/free4all/

Best of Health to you.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

if you are a member of this site:http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/ .you could ask for patterns here:

http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/scroll-saw-pattern-requests/


----------

